# i post to much



## wynedot55 (Apr 12, 2009)

yes i do post to much.here i am with over 5200 posts.an i havent been here a yr.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 12, 2009)

*Don't* look at mine!


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 12, 2009)

your way ahead of me


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 12, 2009)

I told you not to look!


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 12, 2009)

you knew i was gonna look


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 12, 2009)

Of course!


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 12, 2009)

ill never catch you tho


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 12, 2009)

Never say never. Just part with more info.


----------



## Kute Kitten (Apr 13, 2009)

You have a lot more posts than me, but it's still fun to post isn't it? No matter how many posts you have, it's still fun.


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 13, 2009)

yes its alot of fun to post miss kutekitten.


----------



## Kute Kitten (Apr 14, 2009)

I know and I'm not on all that often!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 14, 2009)

LOL!  Yikes, I'm over 500 already and I've barely been here a month or two!


----------



## laughingllama75 (Apr 22, 2009)

now, I have to post to see what i'm at. thanks guys...... lol


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 22, 2009)

laughingllama75 said:
			
		

> now, I have to post to see what i'm at. thanks guys...... lol


 130 posts. I think you need to start sharing some of that info and get posting.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Apr 22, 2009)

yep......I see that I have some serious catching up to do.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 22, 2009)

laughingllama75 said:
			
		

> yep......I see that I have some serious catching up to do.


We love pics and they count!


----------



## laughingllama75 (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm working on it, lol.


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 22, 2009)

im the only 1 that really doesnt post pics.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 22, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> im the only 1 that really doesnt post pics.


And we are waiting! Where are they?


----------

